
Instagram influencer gets 4 years in prison for illegal cosmetic procedures - randomerr
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/14/europe/influencer-jail-illegal-injections-intl-scli/index.html
======
masonic

      The pregnant social media star, who cannot be named under German privacy law
    

Even _after felony convictions and sentencing_?

